# Woody Pet?



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone here ever use Woody Pet for stall bedding? I started using it about 6 weeks ago, and didn't ask for opinions on the forum because I wanted to develop my own opinion. I like it so far. The one thing I don't like is that the directions are pretty in depth, and you have to follow them or it will "directly effect the performance of the Woody Pet." 

I am just curious about how much other people use. The bag says to use 5-6 bags per stall when starting out, but I only use about 3 when starting out, and then add a little after each cleaning. It seems to be enough... With 6 bags per stall, I would have gone through almost a half pallet on my first day. (at the time I still had 6 horses.)


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Does no one use it? Really?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, I've used it....

Umm...I hated it. Really....first off, Epona decides it looks tasty and EATS IT!! so we had to take it all out of her stall....

Beau didn't eat it so we left it in his stall, but either we werent doing it right or something because it turned into this freaky consistency that resembled soil. Ugh. It seriously looked and felt as if I had plowed up the pasture and put the soil in his stall..... I dunno if it was supposed to look and feel like soil or if we didn't follow the directions right, but it was too complicated. I don't want INSTRUCTIONS on how to use my horse bedding, I just want to dump it in the stall and forget about it..... we now use Equine Pine, which is a pine pellet bedding. 

It smells like the forests of Maine, and when crushed it has a pleasent color and consistency.....and is SUPERB at soaking up urine and neautralizes that horrible urine ammonia smell.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you from Maine as well? The forests here smell pretty darn good :wink: 

I bought a pallet, because it's a dollar and a half off per bag if you buy it by the pallet. I laughed for a long while when trying to figure out how to use it. The directions are confusing. Another woman I know hated it because of the dusty consistency too. It is more like sawdust then it is soil, I think. My favorite thing about it is that is cuts my mucking time in half. And there is much less waste then with shavings. I've never heard of equine pine, and now I am interested... I used feline pine once for my cat. 

Did you "mist" the pellets when you first put them in? I was also misting them every time I cleaned and added a little new. I just realized that's wrong. You only mist the first time. Then every time after that they supposedly absorb moisture from the older bedding and the air... It really is too complicated for bedding, huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Sarah, the woody pet was just too complicated for me. I can't explain it, but I just don't want to think about my horse's bedding that much.

You don't have to get the Equine Pine brand name, there are alot of other pine pellet beddings out there.... our ex BO used this type bedding, and we got hooked on it. For days after you add a fresh bag, the whole barn smells like a forest. And I've yet to find anything better at soaking up urine AND killing that horrible ammonia smell.....

It smells so fantastic you just want to stand in your horse's stall and take a really deep breath...now, if it can make you want to do THAT, it must be great, right?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

:lol: you have a point! I can't argue that one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equinesse (Dec 4, 2011)

I used Woody Pet when it was a relatively new product. I liked handling the smaller bags but they are not as economical as the 40 pound bags of other pelleted bedding so I now use the product sold by my farm store. I did not find it to be any less dusty or have any other pros over other pelleted bedding as well.

My mares are messy and when used at the rate suggested I found it was more difficult to maintain but the key to making it last is to remove the pee spots and not mix the wetness in regardless what brand is used.


----------

